# Carola Rackete arrestata e Sea Watch 3 sequestrata.



## admin (29 Giugno 2019)

Come annunciato dal Ministro dell'Interno Matteo Salvini, la Sea Watch 3 è stata sequestrata e la "Capitana" Carola Rackete arrestata.


----------



## 7vinte (29 Giugno 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come annunciato dal Ministro dell'Interno Matteo Salvini, la Sea Watch 3 è stata sequestrata e la "Capitana" Carola Rackete arrestata.



Questa qua ha schiacciato una motovedetta. Rischia fino a 11 anni


----------



## admin (29 Giugno 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come annunciato dal Ministro dell'Interno Matteo Salvini, la Sea Watch 3 è stata sequestrata e la "Capitana" Carola Rackete arrestata.



Buttare le chiavi.


----------



## gabri65 (29 Giugno 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come annunciato dal Ministro dell'Interno Matteo Salvini, la Sea Watch 3 è stata sequestrata e la "Capitana" Carola Rackete arrestata.



Ma non vi preoccupate, vedrete che uscirà quanto prima, con una nomination per il premio Nobel per la pace, e già un percorso di beatificazione pronto.

"Una piccola ragazza indifesa ma dal cuore d'oro, che con una zattera è andata contro una corazzata, sconfiggendola solo con la forza della sua volontà".

Intanto, un'altra persona dotata di cervello sta morendo, da qualche parte nel mondo.


----------



## 7vinte (29 Giugno 2019)

*La capitana, che ora si trova ai Domiciliari, è accusata di Reisitenza e Violenza a Nave da Guerra (da 3 a 10 anni di carcere), ma potrebbe essere presto aggiunto il reato di tentato naufraguo, come vorrebbe la GDF (fino a 11 anni e carcere)*

Il momento dell'arresto:


----------



## 7vinte (29 Giugno 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Ma non vi preoccupate, vedrete che uscirà quanto prima, con una nomination per il premio Nobel per la pace, *e già un percorso di beatificazione pronto.*
> 
> "Una piccola ragazza indifesa ma dal cuore d'oro, che con una zattera è andata contro una corazzata, sconfiggendola solo con la forza della sua volontà".
> 
> Intanto, un'altra persona dotata di cervello sta morendo, da qualche parte nel mondo.



Occhio che il Papa potrebbe sentirti, sai la sua simpatia per le ONG


----------



## AntaniPioco (29 Giugno 2019)

Oggi il PD si è reso complice di un atto di guerra contro l'Italia. I parlamentari che sono COMPLICI di questo devono pagarla duramente, se non vengono nemmeno indagati per concorso è uno scandalo


----------



## fabri47 (29 Giugno 2019)

Giustizia è fatta!


----------



## Z A Z A' (29 Giugno 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come annunciato dal Ministro dell'Interno Matteo Salvini, la Sea Watch 3 è stata sequestrata e la "Capitana" Carola Rackete arrestata.



Purtroppo sarà dura che paghi, troppe pressioni pubbliche e politiche.


----------



## Clarenzio (29 Giugno 2019)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Oggi il PD si è reso complice di un atto di guerra contro l'Italia. I parlamentari che sono COMPLICI di questo devono pagarla duramente, se non vengono nemmeno indagati per concorso è uno scandalo



Chiedi troppo purtroppo, accontentiamoci di questo, che è giá un miracolo per un Paese come il nostro senza memoria ed orgoglio.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (29 Giugno 2019)

Speriamo che si vada fino in fondo, anche se so già che alla fine non farà un giorno di carcere


----------



## Toby rosso nero (29 Giugno 2019)

*
Motovedetta della GDF quasi schiacciata durante l'ultima manovra.
"Abbiamo rischiato di morire schiacciati da un bestione di 600 tonnellate, sono stati momenti di puro terrore nella notte“. cita al Fatto QUotidiano una fonte della GDF.

Il procuratore Patronaggio (che accusò di sequestro Salvini durante il caso Diciotti): "Le ragioni umanitarie non possono giustificare atti di inammissibile violenza nei confronti di chi in divisa lavora in mare per la sicurezza di tutti"*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (29 Giugno 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *
> Motovedetta della GDF quasi schiacciata durante l'ultima manovra.
> "Abbiamo rischiato di morire schiacciati da un bestione di 600 tonnellate, sono stati momenti di puro terrore nella notte“. cita al Fatto QUotidiano una fonte della GDF.
> 
> Il procuratore Patronaggio (che accusò di sequestro Salvini durante il caso Diciotti): "Le ragioni umanitarie non possono giustificare atti di inammissibile violenza nei confronti di chi in divisa lavora in mare per la sicurezza di tutti"*



E se anche uno come Patronaggio dice così, credo non potrà cavarsela con un nulla di fatto.
Ci rendiamo conto che c'erano deputati del PD a bordo, che continuano tuttora a giustificare tale atto terroristico? Devono assolutamente essere processati anche loro.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (29 Giugno 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> E se anche uno come Patronaggio dice così, credo non potrà cavarsela con un nulla di fatto.
> Ci rendiamo conto che c'erano deputati del PD a bordo, che continuano tuttora a giustificare tale atto terroristico? Devono assolutamente essere processati anche loro.




Sono solo dichiarazioni di facciata. Quando ho saputo che toccherà a sto qui giudicare sta pagliaccia, ho già capito come andrà a finire


----------



## Ciora (29 Giugno 2019)

Atto terroristico 
Chi indossa la divisa si dimostra sempre un po' più laido dei propri mandanti.


----------



## 7vinte (29 Giugno 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> E se anche uno come Patronaggio dice così, credo non potrà cavarsela con un nulla di fatto.
> Ci rendiamo conto che c'erano deputati del PD a bordo, che continuano tuttora a giustificare tale atto terroristico? Devono assolutamente essere processati anche loro.



Toby, gira un diario è bordo di Orfini. Lol. Solo un pezzettino:
“alle 4.30 Riccardo Magi mi sveglia. È il mio turno di guardia sul ponte(ahaahhaha da morir da ridere). La paura è che qualcuno esasperato posso lanciarsi dal ponte"(te lo vedi Orfini buttarsi per salvare qualcuno?)..... fantastico è qualcosa di surreale


----------



## 7vinte (29 Giugno 2019)

Ciora ha scritto:


> Atto terroristico
> Chi indossa la divisa si dimostra sempre un po' più laido dei propri mandanti.



Una nave investe una motovedetta militare per raggiungere illegalmente terra. Cos'è?


----------



## er piscio de gatto (29 Giugno 2019)

Bisogna spararle in testa e basta, per evitare inutili costi amministrativi


----------



## Toby rosso nero (29 Giugno 2019)

Ciora ha scritto:


> Atto terroristico
> Chi indossa la divisa si dimostra sempre un po' più laido dei propri mandanti.



Schiacciare 5 carabinieri contro il porto non è un atto di terrorismo? Ok che il mondo gira al contrario, ma se stiamo a difendere questi atti siamo alla follia.


----------



## Ciora (29 Giugno 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Schiacciare 5 carabinieri contro il porto non è un atto di terrorismo? Ok che il mondo gira al contrario, ma se stiamo a difendere questi atti siamo alla follia.



Hanno avuto tutto il tempo per scansarsi cosa che effettivamente hanno fatto.


----------



## gabri65 (29 Giugno 2019)

Ciora ha scritto:


> Atto terroristico
> Chi indossa la divisa si dimostra sempre un po' più laido dei propri mandanti.



Hai ragione, ma sai, io li capisco, adesso le forze dell'ordine si devono difendere a parolacce, visto che se parte una pallottola verso un delinquente vengono immediatamente processati e rischiano la galera.


----------



## 7vinte (29 Giugno 2019)

Malta vieta ingresso: Sea Watch si allontana
Italia vieta ingresso: Sea Watch se ne frega e entra


----------



## 7vinte (29 Giugno 2019)

* I parlamentari saliti sulla Nave lodano la manovra pirata. Delrio: "In alcuni casi si possono non rispettare le leggi" *


----------



## fabri47 (29 Giugno 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Malta vieta ingresso: Sea Watch si allontana
> Italia vieta ingresso: Sea Watch se ne frega e entra


Siamo stati per anni il gabinetto dell'UE. Ormai si erano fatti l'abitudine.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (29 Giugno 2019)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Sono solo dichiarazioni di facciata. Quando ho saputo che toccherà a sto qui giudicare sta pagliaccia, ho già capito come andrà a finire



Su Patronaggio con me sfondi una porta aperta. Ma infatti la farsa era già scontata, solito accordo-fuffa di Conte con l'UE o con il Vaticano (con i migranti già in giro per le strade un giorno dopo), sequestro della nave e dissequestro di Patronaggio la settimana dopo.
Ma adesso ci sono stati tre blocchi violati e un atto di violenza grave verso pubblico ufficiale. La cretina poteva aspettare oggi e l'accordo-fuffa, ma ha voluto martirizzarsi per il suo pubblico.

Un MINIMO di conseguenza a questo punto ci sarà, nemmeno il papa e Mattarella potranno fare qualcosa, altrimenti sarebbe la morte definitiva dello stato.
Non che mi stupirei se niente avvenisse eh!


----------



## Igniorante (29 Giugno 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come annunciato dal Ministro dell'Interno Matteo Salvini, la Sea Watch 3 è stata sequestrata e la "Capitana" Carola Rackete arrestata.



Amen. 
E ora lasciarcela almeno per qualche anno, grazie.


----------



## admin (29 Giugno 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> * I parlamentari saliti sulla Nave lodano la manovra pirata. Delrio: "In alcuni casi si possono non rispettare le leggi" *



Che siano maledetti.


----------



## 7vinte (29 Giugno 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Su Patronaggio con me sfondi una porta aperta. Ma infatti la farsa era già scontata, solito accordo-fuffa di Conte con l'UE o con il Vaticano (con i migranti già in giro per le strade un giorno dopo), sequestro della nave e dissequestro di Patronaggio la settimana dopo.
> Ma adesso ci sono stati tre blocchi violati e un atto di violenza grave verso pubblico ufficiale. La cretina poteva aspettare oggi e l'accordo-fuffa, ma ha voluto martirizzarsi per il suo pubblico.
> 
> Un MINIMO di conseguenza a questo punto ci sarà, nemmeno il papa e Mattarella potranno fare qualcosa, altrimenti sarebbe la morte definitiva dello stato.
> Non che mi stupirei se niente avvenisse eh!



Si questa volta sono andati oltre.
Occhio: e se Mattarella desse la grazia a Carola?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (29 Giugno 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Si questa volta sono andati oltre.
> Occhio: e se Mattarella desse la grazia a Carola?



Anche Jack Sparrow ha ricevuto una grazia, non ricordo in quale film della serie.
Visto che ormai viviamo un film di fantascienza quotidiano, tutto può essere, anche le grazie ai pirati.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (29 Giugno 2019)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Bisogna spararle in testa e basta, per evitare inutili costi amministrativi



Magari


----------



## Freddiedevil (29 Giugno 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come annunciato dal Ministro dell'Interno Matteo Salvini, la Sea Watch 3 è stata sequestrata e la "Capitana" Carola Rackete arrestata.



Mi vergogno profondamente. 
Gli unici a patire le sofferenze sono soltanto i poveretti rimasti tutto quel tempo in mare, perchè, parliamoci chiaro, sappiamo benissimo che 42 migranti non ci cambiano la vita, e che non sono gli unici sbarchi/ingressi irregolari che avvengono in Italia durante la giornata (sappiate che gli ingressi irregolari via mare costituiscono una infinitesima parte di tutti gli ingressi irregolari).
Il punto è: si tratta di una ONG? Sì. Quindi è legittimo per la destra sovranista fargli battaglia, mostrare il pugno duro, per motivi solo e soltanto propagandistici; mentre per la sinistra plusimmigrazionista è fondamentale ergere personaggi come Carola a eroine per combattere le proprie battaglie.
Ma il problema è che tutto viene fatto e detto solo per motivi di propaganda e consenso. Quando ci sono in ballo vite umane il consenso dovrebbe essere messo da parte. Vergogna.

P.S. ho letto alcuni commenti di gente, che non penso neanche scherzasse, che suggeriva di affondare la nave. Sapete cosa mi fa ridere? Il fatto che se questa gente sapesse che un secolo fa tutto ciò avveniva a parti invertite, con gli Italiani che emigravano verso le Americhe, schifati come oggi vengono schifati gli immigrati che scappano da fame guerre e povertà, forse non si degnerebbe di aprire la bocca per dire scemenze del genere.


----------



## gabri65 (29 Giugno 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> * I parlamentari saliti sulla Nave lodano la manovra pirata. Delrio: "In alcuni casi si possono non rispettare le leggi" *



La cosa agghiacciante è questi sanno benissimo che stanno dicendo cose insensate.

Ma stanno godendo come porci alla reazione che ha la gente a queste parole, perché alimenta il degrado e sposta l'attenzione.

E, purtroppo, più ci agitiamo e più facciamo il loro gioco. Anche perché c'è gente che gli dà ragione e gli appoggia. E questa gente è qui, fra di noi.


----------



## gabri65 (29 Giugno 2019)

Freddiedevil ha scritto:


> Mi vergogno profondamente.
> Gli unici a patire le sofferenze sono soltanto i poveretti rimasti tutto quel tempo in mare, perchè, parliamoci chiaro, sappiamo benissimo che 42 migranti non ci cambiano la vita, e che non sono gli unici sbarchi/ingressi irregolari che avvengono in Italia durante la giornata (sappiate che gli ingressi irregolari via mare costituiscono una infinitesima parte di tutti gli ingressi irregolari).
> Il punto è: si tratta di una ONG? Sì. Quindi è legittimo per la destra sovranista fargli battaglia, mostrare il pugno duro, per motivi solo e soltanto propagandistici; mentre per la sinistra plusimmigrazionista è fondamentale ergere personaggi come Carola a eroine per combattere le proprie battaglie.
> Ma il problema è che tutto viene fatto e detto solo per motivi di propaganda e consenso. Quando ci sono in ballo vite umane il consenso dovrebbe essere messo da parte. Vergogna.
> ...



Ti condivido. Però vorrei fare delle osservazioni senza necessariamente contestarti.

1) Non si può sempre giustificare con i precedenti del passato. Erano altri tempi, e gli esodi in massa verso le americhe erano ben accolti. Abbiamo anche esportato la mafia, è vero, ma abbiamo anche esportato tanto lavoro, creatività, genio ed impegno. L'America forse sarebbe differente da quello che è adesso, oppure forse no, ma non credo di essere esagerato se affermo che loro ne hanno tratto vantaggio, al netto di tutto.

2) Chi afferma che la nave va affondata fa ovviamente un'iperbole dettata dalla rabbia. Sono più che sicuro che i migranti sono alla fine una parte paradossalmente minore dello scontro ideologico, in malafede, che viene perpretato. Se vogliamo aiutare questa gente sappiamo benissimo come fare, basta adesso essere ipocriti.

La prossima volta che un jet militare va a bombardare la Libia, tiriamolo giù. Andiamo a bombardare questi posti con cultura, legalità e mezzi di sostegno, diocristo.


----------



## Boomer (29 Giugno 2019)

Ottimo. Si faccia una decina d'anni di prigione poi vediamo se ha voglia di rompere le palle ancora.


----------



## hakaishin (29 Giugno 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> * I parlamentari saliti sulla Nave lodano la manovra pirata. Delrio: "In alcuni casi si possono non rispettare le leggi" *



Ah si? Da domani non pago le tasse.
Ora la signorina arrestata vada a marcire In galera


----------



## willcoyote85 (29 Giugno 2019)

ci pensa il PD a farla uscire. sti mafiosi


----------



## willcoyote85 (29 Giugno 2019)

Ciora ha scritto:


> Hanno avuto tutto il tempo per scansarsi cosa che effettivamente hanno fatto.



bel ragionamento, mi piacerebbe che tu fossi un carabiniere e che dei terroristi ti corressero a dietro imbottiti di tritolo. avresti comunque il tempo di scansarti se sei abbastanza svelto ahaahahahhahahaha


----------



## Konrad (29 Giugno 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> * I parlamentari saliti sulla Nave lodano la manovra pirata. Delrio: "In alcuni casi si possono non rispettare le leggi" *



Istigazione a delinquere prima
Apologia di reato poi

La procura indaghi anche loro adesso e che il parlamento dia il benestare per eventuali misure cautelari...che vadano a lodarla insieme a lei in galere


----------



## Clarenzio (29 Giugno 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> bel ragionamento, mi piacerebbe che tu fossi un carabiniere e che dei terroristi ti corressero a dietro imbottiti di tritolo. avresti comunque il tempo di scansarti se sei abbastanza svelto ahaahahahhahahaha


Esistono tra l'altro le immagini, non ci vuole molto a capire la realtá...


----------



## AntaniPioco (29 Giugno 2019)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Esistono tra l'altro le immagini, non ci vuole molto a capire la realtá...



Secondo me gente come il pm patronaggio avrebbe volentieri insabbiato e nascosto tutto, purtroppo per loro qualcuno ha ben pensato di fare il video, così questi scafisti non possono più nascondersi dietro le loro menzogne buone solo per gli ingenui che hanno la forza di crederci
Ora mi aspetto che quel maledetto pm chieda il minimo della pena per la scafista tedesca, 3 anni per violazione art 1100 codice navigazione, e poi faccia decadere tutte le accuse su tutti gli altri reati compiuti, tra cui tentato naufragio, tentato omicidio, resistenza a pubblico ufficiale, resistenza agli ordini della capitaneria di porto, favoreggiamento dell'immigrazione clandestina, associazione a delinquere, istigazione alla violazione di legge ecc ecc


----------



## Zosimo2410 (29 Giugno 2019)

Io vorrei vedere i dati dell’ “aiutiamoli a casa loro” il motto con cui la Lega suggeriva di convogliare risorse nei paesi di immigrazione per creare migliori condizioni di vita e migliori opportunitá in modo da fermare l’esodo.

Sono curioso di conoscere quanti miliardi il governo Salvini (chiamiamolo col suo nome) ha stanziato in piú di quelli precedenti per “l’aiutiamoli a casa loro”.

Comunque solidarietá per la Comandante, forse ha buttato via parte della sua vita, ma almeno puó guardarsi allo specchio tutti i giorni, non so quanti protagonisti di queste politiche disumanitarie possano dire lo stesso.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (29 Giugno 2019)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Oggi il PD si è reso complice di un atto di guerra contro l'Italia. I parlamentari che sono COMPLICI di questo devono pagarla duramente, se non vengono nemmeno indagati per concorso è uno scandalo



Uauuuuuu
Addirittura atto di guerra!

La nazione Carola dichiara guerra ll’Italia!


----------



## Cataldinho (29 Giugno 2019)

Atto terroristico, speronamento,tentativo di affondamento e chi più ne ha più ne metta. Ma seriamente? Poi guardi il video e al massimo si vede che gli striscia un po la fiancata. Al più si potrebbe accusarla di non saper "parcheggiare"


----------



## Zosimo2410 (29 Giugno 2019)

Cataldinho ha scritto:


> Atto terroristico, speronamento,tentativo di affondamento e chi più ne ha più ne metta. Ma seriamente? Poi guardi il video e al massimo si vede che gli striscia un po la fiancata. Al più si potrebbe accusarla di non saper "parcheggiare"


 Ed essendo una donna dovrebbe essere assolta di default


----------



## Raryof (29 Giugno 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Uauuuuuu
> Addirittura atto di guerra!
> 
> La nazione Carola dichiara guerra ll’Italia!




Mi sai di piddino dalla prima ora.


----------



## Ciora (29 Giugno 2019)




----------



## AntaniPioco (29 Giugno 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Uauuuuuu
> Addirittura atto di guerra!
> 
> La nazione Carola dichiara guerra ll’Italia!



Sei libero di pensare che speronare una nave delle nostre forze armate rientri nel novero della legalità, ti invito solo a pensare se la stessa cosa fosse accaduta in acque statunitensi, russe, israeliane, canadesi, australiane, e di tutti i paesi normali sulla faccia della terra (ps la nazione Carola su chiama Olanda, in base al diritto internazionale della navigazione)
Così come c'è libertà di pensare che i migranti approdati a Lampedusa siano profughi, profughi che per essere messi in mare pagano migliaia di euro ai trafficanti e che si recano volontariamente nei campi di raccolta (d'altronde negli anni 30 i deportati venivano trasferiti con la forza, questi tizi invece ci vanno volontariamente, dei geni)
Così come c'è la libertà di pensare che le ong li trovino per puro caso, ovviamente dopo aver spento i transponder, non si sa mai... E ovviamente la litania dei diritti umani non è usata in maniera strumentale per costringere gli Stati ad accogliere persone illegali contrastando le proprie leggi sulla base di concetti morali
Così come è lecito pensare che l'Italia sia l'unico posto sicuro, come se Tunisia (destinazione non gradita dai migranti, eh), Malta, Libia non esistessero (glielo andiamo a dire ai mercantili cargo e ai dipendenti erg che la Libia non è un porto sicuro? O magari ai francesi e alla proghessistissima hillary clinton, tanto bramosa di bombardarla)
Così come non c'è nessuna stranezza nel fatto che grazie alle domande di asilo (tutte bocciate) questi signori rimangano in Italia per anni (a tempo indeterminato) senza che possano essere allontanati, magari è proprio questo l'obiettivo delle navi ong? Non lo dico io, lo dice l'eroina Carola, quella che si sente in colpa di essere occidentale e allora vuol fare il servizio taxi con l'Africa

Tutto regolare, e mi raccomando, siamo umani, poi se si rischia di ammazzare un equipaggio della guardia di finanza... che sarà mai


----------



## Zosimo2410 (29 Giugno 2019)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Mi sai di piddino dalla prima ora.



Grazie del complimento.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (29 Giugno 2019)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Sei libero di pensare che speronare una nave delle nostre forze armate rientri nel novero della legalità, ti invito solo a pensare se la stessa cosa fosse accaduta in acque statunitensi, russe, israeliane, canadesi, australiane, e di tutti i paesi normali sulla faccia della terra (ps la nazione Carola su chiama Olanda, in base al diritto internazionale della navigazione)
> Così come c'è libertà di pensare che i migranti approdati a Lampedusa siano profughi, profughi che per essere messi in mare pagano migliaia di euro ai trafficanti e che si recano volontariamente nei campi di raccolta (d'altronde negli anni 30 i deportati venivano trasferiti con la forza, questi tizi invece ci vanno volontariamente, dei geni)
> Così come c'è la libertà di pensare che le ong li trovino per puro caso, ovviamente dopo aver spento i transponder, non si sa mai... E ovviamente la litania dei diritti umani non è usata in maniera strumentale per costringere gli Stati ad accogliere persone illegali contrastando le proprie leggi sulla base di concetti morali
> Così come è lecito pensare che l'Italia sia l'unico posto sicuro, come se Tunisia (destinazione non gradita dai migranti, eh), Malta, Libia non esistessero (glielo andiamo a dire ai mercantili cargo e ai dipendenti erg che la Libia non è un porto sicuro? O magari ai francesi e alla proghessistissima hillary clinton, tanto bramosa di bombardarla)
> ...



Ribadisco.... un atto di guerra ...... buahhhhh


----------



## gabri65 (29 Giugno 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Io vorrei vedere i dati dell’ “aiutiamoli a casa loro” il motto con cui la Lega suggeriva di convogliare risorse nei paesi di immigrazione per creare migliori condizioni di vita e migliori opportunitá in modo da fermare l’esodo.
> 
> Sono curioso di conoscere quanti miliardi il governo Salvini (chiamiamolo col suo nome) ha stanziato in piú di quelli precedenti per “l’aiutiamoli a casa loro”.
> 
> Comunque solidarietá per la Comandante, forse ha buttato via parte della sua vita, ma almeno puó guardarsi allo specchio tutti i giorni, non so quanti protagonisti di queste politiche disumanitarie possano dire lo stesso.



So benissimo che chi la pensa come te vorrebbe aiutare i disperati, perciò ammiro la vostra solidarietà. Ma medesima cosa la pensa chi attacca il gesto della ragazza. Non ho capito perché avvallate questo genere di condotta. E' disumano, approvate di fatto lo schiavismo.

Sono sicuro che se si va veramente a guardare quanti soldi vengono stanziati, e quanti soldi vengono raccolti dalle casse degli enti benefici, ci si rizzerebbero i capelli. Il problema è che questi soldi vengono fatti evaporare prima di giungere a destinazione, oppure si perdono tra le mafie locali. E la gente che raccoglie i soldi per questi disperati è forse del medesimo stampo di quelli che adesso difendono la ONG, avendo in comune l'obiettivo di "aiutare".

La ragazza, che se vuole davvero aiutare ha la mia stima, se ne andasse piuttosto nel paese locale a prestare soccorso nella casa natia di questi poveretti, invece che favorire di fatto l'immigrazione che sottrae loro soldi e speranze. Io aiuto volentieri le persone con donazioni.

Invece molto più facile scorrazzare in mezzo al mare, figurati, lì la fatica è ridotta a pigiare qualche bottone e seguire il GPS di navigazione. E poi vuoi mettere la visibiltà che ottieni, specialmente quando decidi di andare contro una nazione e far vedere al mondo che sei disposta a rischiare al massimo qualche graffio battagliando contro una motovedetta che sai non può farti niente (purtroppo).

Si è solo guadagnata il centro dell'attenzione e una futura carriera politica, per il suo lurido egocentrismo, altroché. E' una Boldrini all'ennesima potenza, ma molto più meschina e molto più pericolosa, ha dimostrato che potrebbe fare di tutto per portare a termine il suo obiettivo.


----------



## vota DC (29 Giugno 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Uauuuuuu
> Addirittura atto di guerra!
> 
> La nazione Carola dichiara guerra ll’Italia!



Carola rappresenta solo sé stessa, cioè un ONG caraibica (pirata + nazioni caraibiche per non pagare le tasse), l'atto di guerra lo hanno fatto i parlamentari. Se la piratessa ha semplicemente violato la legge i parlamentari a bordo hanno detto che è giusto violare la legge e sono andati contro una motovedetta del proprio stato.
Questi sono i sudisti del nuovo secolo. Tra l'altro contestano pure i dazi voluti dal nordista Trump!
Poi ovvio che è quello che passa il convento, questi personaggi trasportati all'epoca dei sudisti storici li avremmo visti sfilare con cartelli "Vergogna Lincoln non ci dà i sussidi per fare la rivoluzione armata contro di lui!".


----------



## Hellscream (29 Giugno 2019)

Imparzialità.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (29 Giugno 2019)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Carola rappresenta solo sé stessa, cioè un ONG caraibica (pirata + nazioni caraibiche per non pagare le tasse), l'atto di guerra lo hanno fatto i parlamentari. Se la piratessa ha semplicemente violato la legge i parlamentari a bordo hanno detto che è giusto violare la legge e sono andati contro una motovedetta del proprio stato.
> Questi sono i sudisti del nuovo secolo. Tra l'altro contestano pure i dazi voluti dal nordista Trump!
> Poi ovvio che è quello che passa il convento, questi personaggi trasportati all'epoca dei sudisti storici li avremmo visti sfilare con cartelli "Vergogna Lincoln non ci dà i sussidi per fare la rivoluzione armata contro di lui!".



vivi in un paese con 150 miliardi di evasione fiscale, mafie che controllano metà italia, ladroni di ogni tipo al governo (Lega inclusa coninvolta in ogni inciucio e ruberia esatammente come gli altri partiti), picchi del 40% di case abusive in certe aree d' Italia ma pariti cielo se dopo 12 giorni di teatrino mediatico questa Carola forza un blocco: addirittura atto di guerra, galera, ergastolo...mezza italia con la bava alla bocca per una nave di africani. Guerra tra poracci data in pasto al popolino


----------



## Ciora (29 Giugno 2019)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> vivi in un paese con 150 miliardi di evasione fiscale, mafie che controllano metà italia, ladroni di ogni tipo al governo (Lega inclusa coninvolta in ogni inciucio e ruberia esatammente come gli altri partiti), picchi del 40% di case abusive in certe aree d' Italia ma pariti cielo se dopo 12 giorni di teatrino mediatico questa Carola forza un blocco: addirittura atto di guerra, galera, ergastolo...mezza italia con la bava alla bocca per una nave di africani. Guerra tra poracci data in pasto al popolino



L'unico problema della sostituzione etnica è che è troppo lenta.


----------



## gabri65 (29 Giugno 2019)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> vivi in un paese con 150 miliardi di evasione fiscale, mafie che controllano metà italia, ladroni di ogni tipo al governo (Lega inclusa coninvolta in ogni inciucio e ruberia esatammente come gli altri partiti), picchi del 40% di case abusive in certe aree d' Italia ma pariti cielo se dopo 12 giorni di teatrino mediatico questa Carola forza un blocco: addirittura atto di guerra, galera, ergastolo...mezza italia con la bava alla bocca per una nave di africani. Guerra tra poracci data in pasto al popolino



no no no no no ... mi spiace, ma è un errore logico anche troppo banale.

Con le solite implicazioni quindi, se non viene punito un assassino, allora sei autorizzato a picchiare qualcuno, poiché è un fatto di gravità minore?

I nostri mali atavici sono difficili da sradicare, è vero, e sono la nostra priorità, ma questo non significa che questi episodi possono essere resi irrilevanti. Se succedeva al largo delle coste turche vedi se la cannoneggiavano. I turchi forse non hanno case abusive o corruzione?

Con questi ragionamenti non andiamo da nessuna parte. Poi hai ragione per certi versi quando dici che è una guerra tra poracci, eh.

A mio parere.



Ciora ha scritto:


> L'unico problema della sostituzione etnica è che è troppo lenta.



Io vivo, ho famiglia, lavoro e pago le tasse nel mio paese, e non ho mai fatto niente di male a nessuno. Comincia a farti sostituire tu.


----------



## 7vinte (29 Giugno 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> no no no no no ... mi spiace, ma è un errore logico anche troppo banale.
> 
> Con le solite implicazioni quindi, se non viene punito un assassino, allora sei autorizzato a picchiare qualcuno, poiché è un fatto di gravità minore?
> 
> ...



.


----------



## 7vinte (29 Giugno 2019)

Ciora ha scritto:


> L'unico problema della sostituzione etnica è che è troppo lenta.



Se vuoi ti offro un biglietto di sola andata per la Tunisia. Così cominci tu a farti sostituire


----------



## vota DC (29 Giugno 2019)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> vivi in un paese con 150 miliardi di evasione fiscale, mafie che controllano metà italia, ladroni di ogni tipo al governo (Lega inclusa coninvolta in ogni inciucio e ruberia esatammente come gli altri partiti), picchi del 40% di case abusive in certe aree d' Italia ma pariti cielo se dopo 12 giorni di teatrino mediatico questa Carola forza un blocco: addirittura atto di guerra, galera, ergastolo...mezza italia con la bava alla bocca per una nave di africani. Guerra tra poracci data in pasto al popolino



La criminalità è illegale e abbiamo anche i politici che si sono schierati a favore della criminalità cercando di salvarla dalla finestra con condoni e cavilli vari. Persino gente che difende apertamente i Benetton così tonti da aver fatto il party quando ci fu il crollo e aver rifiutato di sospenderlo mentre almeno il mafioso medio dimostra più sensibilità nella sua facciata pubblica.
Qui la situazione è diversa. E' come se quando ci fu la famosa demolizione della casa foderata d'oro dei Casamonica i demolitori si fossero trovati dei parlamentari che avessero messo in fuga ruspa, bulldozer e Conte e fosse finito con la casa rimasta in piedi. Non c'è nessun corrotto o complice che dice "quello non ha fatto niente", ma c'è proprio il concetto "il crimine è giusto" che sta venendo fuori. Così come la schiavitù era giusta secondo i sudisti mentre era un crimine secondo le leggi americane.


----------



## Ciora (29 Giugno 2019)

vota DC ha scritto:


> La criminalità è illegale e abbiamo anche i politici che si sono schierati a favore della criminalità cercando di salvarla dalla finestra con condoni e cavilli vari. Persino gente che difende apertamente i Benetton così tonti da aver fatto il party quando ci fu il crollo e aver rifiutato di sospenderlo mentre almeno il mafioso medio dimostra più sensibilità nella sua facciata pubblica.
> Qui la situazione è diversa. E' come se quando ci fu la famosa demolizione della casa foderata d'oro dei Casamonica i demolitori si fossero trovati dei parlamentari che avessero messo in fuga ruspa, bulldozer e Conte e fosse finito con la casa rimasta in piedi. Non c'è nessun corrotto o complice che dice "quello non ha fatto niente", *ma c'è proprio il concetto "il crimine è giusto" che sta venendo fuori*. Così come la schiavitù era giusta secondo i sudisti mentre era un crimine secondo le leggi americane.



Lo stato chiama "legge" la propria violenza e "crimine" quella degli individui e se continuano ad alzare il livello repressivo è perche ormai non c'è la minima forza di guardare la realtà nella sua complessità, che gli applausi sono come i like di facebook, e mentre stanno portando una persona dietro delle sbarre, è il capolinea della dignità.
Buttare tutto nello stesso calderone con mafiosi e casamonica è il problema di chi non è capace di un solo pensiero autonomo e piega la testa a qualunque cosa gli venga intimato di fare, credere e pensare, schierandosi una volta da una parte e una volta dall'altra.
Una nutrita generazione di persone, ancora più tra i nati dopo gli anni ottanta, della rappresentanza politica ufficiale se ne sbatte altamente ed è ben stanca degli scorreggioni ai posti di comando verdognoli e sudaticci che sbuffano e sghignazzano negli studi televisivi torbidi, tra un selfie deformato e una dichiarazione arrogante da ducetto. 

Se una frangia di opinione pensa ci siano persone disposte a piegarsi a qualsiasi cosa gli venga intimato, hanno sbagliato a capire. La legge non è necessariamente giustizia. E non è così oggi, ma da sempre.
La morale è: a una certa o ci si frappone tra le guardie e la gente, o nessuno ci sarà piu a difendere chi sta crepando per strada, alle frontiere in montagna o in mezzo al mare.

E non serve di sicuro il compagno delrio e il suo partito ridicolo a spiegare cosa significa resistenza.


----------



## vota DC (29 Giugno 2019)

Ci sono casi dove la legge viene pubblicamente sbeffeggiata. Quanti vecchi bavosi hai visto andare a cuccare nelle medie in pieno giorno? Dal punto di vista è legale dato che nel 1996 hanno abbassato l'età del consenso da 16 a 14 anni, dal punto di vista pratico la consuetudine delle persone osteggia ancora questa legge, si rischia letteralmente il linciaggio.
Nel caso specifico le forze dell'ordine erano lì e non hanno disobbedito. Negli USA invece metà delle forze dell'ordine ha disobbedito e si è unita con le armi contro metà del paese. E' come se da punto in bianco ci fosse una legge che se possiedi più di 40 metri quadri di casa questa ti viene sequestrata dallo stato e finisci in mezzo alla strada: gli schiavi erano un bene di loro proprietà e secondo le nuove leggi lo avrebbero perso.
Però ai sudisti storici si può imputare di tutto tranne di essere stati degli incoerenti e aver votato a favore dell'abolizione della schiavitù salvo poi pentirsene. I politicanti che hanno incitato alla disobbedienza sono gli stessi che hanno approvato le leggi. Leggi ingarbugliatissime dove è facile trovare l'imbroglio proprio per aiutare i loro amici. Ora si accorgono che non basta e incitano a disobbedire. Se un domani con leggi che facilitano il tutto i migranti cominciassero ad autogestirsi o fossero trasportati da pescatori fai da te nel rispetto delle leggi invece che qualche losca organizzazione sarebbero i primi ad invocare di speronarli. Qui è proprio questione di illegalità per il gusto dell'illegalità. E' una battaglia che NESSUNO vuole intraprendere. Nessuno vuole cambiare le cose. Se le cose cambiano tu puoi farle senza problemi e loro non sono più speciali, l'obiettivo è che tu trasgredisca le regole e che ti presenti da loro con il cappello in mano ogni volta. Per questo l'allarme è proprio istigazione a delinquere e azione di guerra.


----------



## willcoyote85 (29 Giugno 2019)

Si farà un Po di vacanza premio tutto spesato dallo stato italiano. Fosse per me ai lavori forzati e poi camera a gas.


----------



## Freddiedevil (29 Giugno 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Io vorrei vedere i dati dell’ “aiutiamoli a casa loro” il motto con cui la Lega suggeriva di convogliare risorse nei paesi di immigrazione per creare migliori condizioni di vita e migliori opportunitá in modo da fermare l’esodo.
> 
> Sono curioso di conoscere quanti miliardi il governo Salvini (chiamiamolo col suo nome) ha stanziato in piú di quelli precedenti per “l’aiutiamoli a casa loro”.
> 
> Comunque solidarietá per la Comandante, forse ha buttato via parte della sua vita, ma almeno puó guardarsi allo specchio tutti i giorni, non so quanti protagonisti di queste politiche disumanitarie possano dire lo stesso.



Tra l'altro ha saltato il 90% delle riunioni del Consiglio dei ministri europeo questo genio. "Voglio cambiare l'Europa da dentro". Senza presenziare alle riunioni però ahahah.


----------



## gabri65 (29 Giugno 2019)

Freddiedevil ha scritto:


> Tra l'altro ha saltato il 90% delle riunioni del Consiglio dei ministri europeo questo genio. "Voglio cambiare l'Europa da dentro". Senza presenziare alle riunioni però ahahah.



Siamo OT.

Stiamo discutendo di una unità navale che ha forzato un blocco consapevolmente, e, secondo la procedura standard di parecchie (se non tutte) le nazioni, sarebbe stata neutralizzata con mezzi più o meno sbrigativi e chi era a bordo potrebbe dirsi fortunato se la passa liscia. Ogni altra considerazione è irrilevante.

Poi per giustificare possiamo anche spostare l'attenzione sul tempo di maturazione medio delle pesche, ma il fatto rimane. Provate a prendere una barca, e andate a farvi una vacanza all'estero. Voglio vedere cosa vi succede se non rispettate le norme e provate a forzare un blocco con la scusa che dovete compiere atti umanitari.

A me sembrano tutti discorsi a vanvera, la cosa inspiegabile è stata la leggerezza con cui prima veniva fatta entrare qualsiasi imbarcazione, non il fatto odierno di bloccare l'accesso.

Come mai non vi rivolgete con questi toni al ministro maltese, che ha bloccato l'accesso parimenti? Come mai non vi lamentate che questi politici non hanno preso con la solita determinazione la prima barca, andando a protestare davanti alle acque spagnole per la morte delle ragazze erasmus nell'autobus?

Ma di quelle, chissenefrega, giusto?


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (29 Giugno 2019)

Sinceramente, alla prossima ong che si avvicina all'Italia inizierei a sparare a vista.

A questa criminale, figlia di un guerrafondaio, le darei l'ergastolo. 
Anzi, in certi casi l'accoppiata gulag+torture non è un male.


----------



## AntaniPioco (29 Giugno 2019)

Freddiedevil ha scritto:


> Tra l'altro ha saltato il 90% delle riunioni del Consiglio dei ministri europeo questo genio. "Voglio cambiare l'Europa da dentro". Senza presenziare alle riunioni però ahahah.



Le riunioni del Consiglio europeo sono perfettamente inutili, parlatoi in cui non si conclude niente e si fanno solo strette di mano. L'unica volta che è andato il ministro dell'interno lussemburghese ha insultato Salvini davanti a tutti mentre aveva la parola. Perché sapete com'è, Salvini è brutto e cattivo, però i ministri dell'interno che insultano sono sempre francesi (ancora oggi), lussemburghesi, tedeschi, spagnoli ecc

Poi ovvio, ci dovrebbe andare, ma non si perde niente


----------



## Zosimo2410 (29 Giugno 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> So benissimo che chi la pensa come te vorrebbe aiutare i disperati, perciò ammiro la vostra solidarietà. Ma medesima cosa la pensa chi attacca il gesto della ragazza. Non ho capito perché avvallate questo genere di condotta. E' disumano, approvate di fatto lo schiavismo.
> 
> Sono sicuro che se si va veramente a guardare quanti soldi vengono stanziati, e quanti soldi vengono raccolti dalle casse degli enti benefici, ci si rizzerebbero i capelli. Il problema è che questi soldi vengono fatti evaporare prima di giungere a destinazione, oppure si perdono tra le mafie locali. E la gente che raccoglie i soldi per questi disperati è forse del medesimo stampo di quelli che adesso difendono la ONG, avendo in comune l'obiettivo di "aiutare".
> 
> ...



Riguardo all’incassare soldi per una finta gestione dell’emergenza immigrati vatti a cercare come sono gestiti i soldi degli aiuti in libia per la gestione dei campi profughi. In pratica sono maree di fondi che l’Europa da alla Libia per stockare i flussi in africa e non farli arrivare incontrollati in europa. Condizione della Libia per accettare questi aiuti ad esempio é che la UE non puó mettere becco su dove vengono destinati questi soldi. Di fatto la Libia li usa per tutt’altri scopi che di fatto si traducono in una gestione disumana di questi campi.

Le ONG sono un’area grigia, ma se non ci fossero loro i naufragi veri, come quello del gommone avvistato in affondamento lontano dalla riva di 15gg fa chi li gestirebbe?

Andrebbe a salvarli la marina italiana o quella libica?

Semplicemente affogherebbero tutti, uomini.... donne..... bambini..... che certo non sono li per rubare qualcosa a noi o perché si divertono a passare il tempo facendo viaggi della morte.

Pensaci... un uomo solo, in mezzo al mare, con suo figlio aggrappato a lui.... e le marine nazionali che assistono perché politicamente non si va....

Mi sai dire in nome di quale ragion di stato si puó accettare un atto disumano del genere?

Non sto sindacando di chi sia la colpa, delle politiche alternative....

Sto parlando di un padre, con suo figlio disperati in mezzo al mare che stanno per affogare (e sappiamo i numeri dei morti nel mediterraneo).

In questo caso, mi spiace, ma un principio base di umanitá non puó essere derogato dalla politica.

E una bolta che qualcuno li ha ripescatinda qualche parte devono portarli. Se permetti capisco molto di piú i no di Malta che con 100 abitanti in tutto non puó mica accollarsi l’accoglienza di migliaia di disperati.


----------



## Freddiedevil (29 Giugno 2019)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Le riunioni del Consiglio europeo sono perfettamente inutili, parlatoi in cui non si conclude niente e si fanno solo strette di mano. L'unica volta che è andato il ministro dell'interno lussemburghese ha insultato Salvini davanti a tutti mentre aveva la parola. Perché sapete com'è, Salvini è brutto e cattivo, però i ministri dell'interno che insultano sono sempre francesi (ancora oggi), lussemburghesi, tedeschi, spagnoli ecc
> 
> Poi ovvio, ci dovrebbe andare, ma non si perde niente



Il discorso è questo: non è l'Unione Europea a decidere le sorti dei migranti, dei flussi e della ripartizione delle quote, ma gli Stati stessi, tramite accordi. Cominciamo a sfatare il primo mito dell'"Europa che ci lascia da soli".
Sono assolutamente d'accordo sul fatto che Dublino vada rivisto, allora quale sede migliore che un Consiglio dei ministri europeo?
Ma invece sai qual è il problema? Questo problema non lo si vuole risolvere, non ci si vuole provare neppure. Portare tutta questa attenzione a questo problema conviene molto di più perchè sposta voti. Creare uno o più nemici immaginari imprecisati nasconde quelli che sono i veri drammi di questo paese, dalla crescita bassa fino alla disoccupazione, ecc.

P.s. il video a cui fai riferimento tu è quello in cui quell'eurodeputato chiama Salvini "fannullone"? E sarebbe un'onta da lavare col sangue? 
Come se Salvini nella sua carriera non avesse detto di peggio...


----------



## Freddiedevil (29 Giugno 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Siamo OT.
> 
> Stiamo discutendo di una unità navale che ha forzato un blocco consapevolmente, e, secondo la procedura standard di parecchie (se non tutte) le nazioni, sarebbe stata neutralizzata con mezzi più o meno sbrigativi e chi era a bordo potrebbe dirsi fortunato se la passa liscia. Ogni altra considerazione è irrilevante.
> 
> ...



C'è una grossa differenza, e non v'è sempre una coincidenza fra etica e legge. E la disobbedienza alla legge in un caso estremo come questo ha coinciso col rispetto di un principio etico, il non lasciare morti in mare 42 migranti. Punto. 
Come ho già detto in un intervento precedente, la stessa giornata sono passate altre imbarcazioni contenenti migranti, ma naturalmente non appartenevano ad ONG e quindi non hanno ricevuto l'esposizione mediatica della SeaWatch.

Poi scusami, per quanto riguarda l'ultima parte, io non sono maltese, quindi non è con il ministro maltese che dovrei indignarmi, ma col ministro del mio paese.


----------



## 7vinte (29 Giugno 2019)

Freddiedevil ha scritto:


> C'è una grossa differenza, e non v'è sempre una coincidenza fra etica e legge. E la disobbedienza alla legge in un caso estremo come questo ha coinciso col rispetto di un principio etico, il non lasciare morti in mare 42 migranti. Punto.
> Come ho già detto in un intervento precedente, la stessa giornata sono passate altre imbarcazioni contenenti migranti, ma naturalmente non appartenevano ad ONG e quindi non hanno ricevuto l'esposizione mediatica della SeaWatch.
> 
> Poi scusami, per quanto riguarda l'ultima parte, io non sono maltese, quindi non è con il ministro maltese che dovrei indignarmi, ma col ministro del mio paese.



Nessuno sarebbe morto in mare


----------



## AntaniPioco (29 Giugno 2019)

Freddiedevil ha scritto:


> Il discorso è questo: non è l'Unione Europea a decidere le sorti dei migranti, dei flussi e della ripartizione delle quote, ma gli Stati stessi, tramite accordi. Cominciamo a sfatare il primo mito dell'"Europa che ci lascia da soli".
> Sono assolutamente d'accordo sul fatto che Dublino vada rivisto, allora quale sede migliore che un Consiglio dei ministri europeo?
> Ma invece sai qual è il problema? Questo problema non lo si vuole risolvere, non ci si vuole provare neppure. Portare tutta questa attenzione a questo problema conviene molto di più perchè sposta voti. Creare uno o più nemici immaginari imprecisati nasconde quelli che sono i veri drammi di questo paese, dalla crescita bassa fino alla disoccupazione, ecc.
> 
> ...



No quel video che dici è probabilmente quello del socialista tarabella, ma li era nel Parlamento europeo anni fa da semplice deputato, quello che dico io è questo





Sulla questione Dublino, secondo me non verrà cambiato semplicemente perché non conviene, è stato fatto in anni precedenti alle primavere arabe quando il flusso migratorio era nullo in confronto a quello di oggi e l'Italia pensava di poter fare fronte normalmente alle migrazioni via mare, cambiate Dublino significherebbe per molti Stati condividete il problema italiano allo stesso identico modo in cui lo subisce l'Italia, ovvero col caos. l'Italia come paese di primo approdo fa troppo comodo agli altri, Dublino è immodificabile
Tanto per fare un esempio: uno dei cambiamenti proposti come contentino per l'Italia è di mandare i migranti immediatamente negli Stati di bandiera delle navi. Vedendo l'atteggiamento dell'Olanda in questi giorni non penso proprio che una cosa del genere riuscirà mai a passare


----------



## Freddiedevil (29 Giugno 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Nessuno sarebbe morto in mare



Scusami, ma davvero faccio fatica a crederti.


----------



## gabri65 (30 Giugno 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Riguardo all’incassare soldi per una finta gestione dell’emergenza immigrati vatti a cercare come sono gestiti i soldi degli aiuti in libia per la gestione dei campi profughi. In pratica sono maree di fondi che l’Europa da alla Libia per stockare i flussi in africa e non farli arrivare incontrollati in europa. Condizione della Libia per accettare questi aiuti ad esempio é che la UE non puó mettere becco su dove vengono destinati questi soldi. Di fatto la Libia li usa per tutt’altri scopi che di fatto si traducono in una gestione disumana di questi campi.
> 
> Le ONG sono un’area grigia, ma se non ci fossero loro i naufragi veri, come quello del gommone avvistato in affondamento lontano dalla riva di 15gg fa chi li gestirebbe?
> 
> ...





Freddiedevil ha scritto:


> C'è una grossa differenza, e non v'è sempre una coincidenza fra etica e legge. E la disobbedienza alla legge in un caso estremo come questo ha coinciso col rispetto di un principio etico, il non lasciare morti in mare 42 migranti. Punto.
> Come ho già detto in un intervento precedente, la stessa giornata sono passate altre imbarcazioni contenenti migranti, ma naturalmente non appartenevano ad ONG e quindi non hanno ricevuto l'esposizione mediatica della SeaWatch.
> 
> Poi scusami, per quanto riguarda l'ultima parte, io non sono maltese, quindi non è con il ministro maltese che dovrei indignarmi, ma col ministro del mio paese.



Allora.

Chiariamo subito un punto che a me sembra banale e sottointeso ma a quanto pare non lo è.

Nessuno di noi è disumano, e nessuno di noi vuole il male di questa gente. A me si spezza il cuore vedere l'immagine del bambino con il vestitino rosso riverso sulla spiaggia, pensare a quale futuro felice potrebbe avere avuto, e non è riuscito nemmeno a prendere coscienza di questo mondo.

Questa battaglia pro/contro la migrazione, presunte ONG, o come accidente si chiamano, si fanno proprio per AIUTARE questa gente. Finché ci sarà chi volta la testa dall'altra parte e favorisce il traffico illecito di persone, le cose andranno male, non per me, ma per LORO, i migranti. E queste ONG sono illecite, perché sono complici nell'aiutare gente di provenienza indecifrabile che vengono messe alla mercè di affari loschi. Zosimo, Io non posso andare in Libia a vedere come sono gestiti i soldi, credo di fare abbastanza il mio dovere di essere umano contribuendo finanziariamente. Se non arrivano, allora lasciamo perdere le ONG e andiamo a fare il cul* a chi non li fa arrivare, così evitano di imbarcarsi e morire.

Se nessuno prendesse questi migranti, nessuno li metterebbe sui barconi. Non so come dirlo, il problema va risolto a monte. E' inoltre ingiusto che solo alcuni vengano salvati da situazioni precarie nei loro rispettivi paesi. Allora che facciamo, svuotiamo completamente l'intero continente africano, e tutto il medio oriente in guerra, e li portiamo tutti qui?

Dobbiamo fare in modo che il resto dei paesi dell'Europa si dia una svegliata (o meglio, mica dormono, semplicemente fanno i finti tonti) e risolva il problema alla radice. Ovviamente la risoluzione ha una inerzia enorme, e parecchia gente soffrirà/morirà ancora. Ma almeno il sacrificio non sarà vano.

Detto a margine, tutto il mondo se ne dovrebbe fare carico, non vedo la ragione per cui queste cose siano localizzate. L'etica e la morale funziona solo da certe latitudini in poi? Gli USA la devono smettere di rompere le scatole con le portaerei e i bombardamenti sul pianerottolo degli altri, che se ne facciano carico anche loro.

E l'unico modo, a quanto pare, di farsi sentire, è sbattere i pugni sul tavolo.

E Freddie, io sono ben contento di aiutare gente che altrimenti muore in mare, e lo strappo alla regola per umanità si fa senza problemi, ma deve essere una eccezione, una emergenza, non la normalità. E mi sono stufato di aiutare questa gente accogliendola, dandogli magari un tetto, cibo e salario, quando poi magari mio figlio non troverà più lavoro perché qualcuno ce lo ha al suo posto, si tratti anche di raccattare pomodori. Intanto i grandi capi europeisti se ne stanno a scorreggiare nelle loro poltrone a Bruxelles, elargendo proclami da uomini di elevata moralità. I grandi farisei. Il bello è che sembra che siamo noi a fare i duri.

Poi, come già detto, va pure bene forzare i blocchi navali. Ok, togliamo i blocchi. Poi però prendete, TUTTI QUANTI, e andate a tirare giù i muri di blocco a Gibilterra, per cortesia, perché io da idiota non ci voglio passare.

Adesso basta favorire questo sistema. Mi spiace se qualcuno ci rimette, ma se si vuole che il problema abbia termine, non è certo incentivando le carrette del mare mascherate da ONG che lo risolvi.


----------



## Freddiedevil (30 Giugno 2019)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> No quel video che dici è probabilmente quello del socialista tarabella, ma li era nel Parlamento europeo anni fa da semplice deputato, quello che dico io è questo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Non converrà, ma l'unica strada possibile a mio parere è quella di una revisione totale della Convenzione, che si discute, per l'appunto nell'apposita sede, essendo un trattato, del Consiglio dei ministri europeo.
Anche chiudendo l'accesso alle navi come la Sea Watch, come ho già espresso in qualche altro intervento precedente, non risolvi il problema della regolazione dei flussi, considerando che gli sbarchi costituiscono un numero irrisorio rispetto alla totalità del numero degli ingressi di clandestini irregolari.
Il mio punto è questo: "chiudere i porti" è davvero una soluzione efficace al problema, o un modo per far intendere che stai cercando di risolvere il problema, ma che in realtà è solo un'effimera ricerca del consenso? Per me è la seconda fra le due ipotesi, poi ognuno può pensarla come vuole. Gli sbarchi e gli arrivi degli immigrati clandestini non si fermeranno perchè decidi unilateralmente di chiudere i porti: si calcola che la popolazione africana entro il 2050 crescerà e passerà da 1,5 miliardi a 2,5 miliardi. Crediamo realmente che sia possibile in qualche modo arginare gli arrivi degli immigrati clandestini stando così le cose decidendo di bloccare le navi delle ONG che arrivano sulle coste italiane? Ovviamente no. Il problema va risolto in altro modo, non giocando a fare i duri mettendo a repentaglio vite umane.


----------



## Freddiedevil (30 Giugno 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Allora.
> 
> Chiariamo subito un punto che a me sembra banale e sottointeso ma a quanto pare non lo è.
> 
> ...



Ti rimando all'intervento che ho scritto sopra.


----------



## gabri65 (30 Giugno 2019)

Freddiedevil ha scritto:


> Non converrà, ma l'unica strada possibile a mio parere è quella di una revisione totale della Convenzione, che si discute, per l'appunto nell'apposita sede, essendo un trattato, del Consiglio dei ministri europeo.
> Anche chiudendo l'accesso alle navi come la Sea Watch, come ho già espresso in qualche altro intervento precedente, non risolvi il problema della regolazione dei flussi, considerando che gli sbarchi costituiscono un numero irrisorio rispetto alla totalità del numero degli ingressi di clandestini irregolari.
> Il mio punto è questo: "chiudere i porti" è davvero una soluzione efficace al problema, o un modo per far intendere che stai cercando di risolvere il problema, ma che in realtà è solo un'effimera ricerca del consenso? Per me è la seconda fra le due ipotesi, poi ognuno può pensarla come vuole. Gli sbarchi e gli arrivi degli immigrati clandestini non si fermeranno perchè decidi unilateralmente di chiudere i porti: si calcola che la popolazione africana entro il 2050 crescerà e passerà da 1,5 miliardi a 2,5 miliardi. Crediamo realmente che sia possibile in qualche modo arginare gli arrivi degli immigrati clandestini stando così le cose decidendo di bloccare le navi delle ONG che arrivano sulle coste italiane? Ovviamente no. Il problema va risolto in altro modo, non giocando a fare i duri mettendo a repentaglio vite umane.



(leggendo il rimando della risposta al post precedente ...)

E niente, non si capisce che questo sistema di trasbordo via mare sta andando a gonfiare le tasche dei signori della guerra, direttamente nei paesi di provenienza di questi disperati. Che sono in combutta con gli stessi personaggi che siedono in qualche poltrona eccellente nei vari paesi europei. Il tutto per ovvie questioni geopolitiche.

1 solo migrante può significare qualche migliaio di euro, sapete quanti armi ci si compra con 1 solo barcone di migranti? E con le armi di quel barcone, sapete quanta gente si reprime? Con un paio di fucili mitragliatori puoi costringere decine di persone, etc etc, e la cosa va avanti esponenzialmente.

Le ONG sono, di fatto complici, perché agevolano questo modo di fare. Quindi siete complici anche voi. Ovviamente ci si fa scudo dell'umanità per giustificare di tutto. Dove finisce l'umanità e comincia la malafede?

Poi il discorso dell'incremento demografico ... cosa significa, che dobbiamo essere pronti a sostenere l'arrivo di miliardi di persone? E' necessario che questi stati vengano istruiti e regolamentati, in modo che si autosostengano. Se il pianeta va a putt*ne per mancanza di risorse e poi collassa da un punto di vista sociale, a maggior ragione è bene evidenziare queste cose facendo presente il problema anche con questi blocchi, che magari sono numericamente ininfluenti, ma forse smobilitano le coscienze per tempo.

Bisogna cominciare a pensare in modo diverso. Fare del bene a prescindere e in maniera arruffata non funziona, può essere addirittura controproducente nel lungo termine.

Ribadisco che siamo OT rispetto al tema del topic, e comunque, in 8 pagine, ancora nessuno mi sa rispondere alla semplice domanda del perché i politici saliti a bordo della SeaWatch non si vedono a protestare, con la solita prontezza e determinazione, davanti alle ambasciate dei paesi che si sono resi protagonisti di ingiustizie nei confronti di nostri concittadini. Oppure più semplicemente perché non si incatenano alla sede dell'azienda responsabile del crollo del ponte di Genova. Magari al gay pride ci vanno, eh.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (30 Giugno 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Allora.
> 
> Chiariamo subito un punto che a me sembra banale e sottointeso ma a quanto pare non lo è.
> 
> ...



Delle ONG potresti fare a meno se tu, guardia costiera italian, anche supportata da alte nazioni, pattugliassi attivamente il braccio di mare per soccorrere attivamente chi é in difficoltá.
Ma l’Italia e l’Europa non lo vogliono fare, perché se li salvi, poi te li porti a casa.
Puoi sempre togliere le ONG e tenere le motovedette al limite delle acque territoriali con i cannoni.
Dall’altro lato ci saranno decine di tragedie con decine di migliaia di disgraziati che finiscono la loro disgraziata vita sul fondo di un mare che probabilmente neanche sapevano esistesse, ma occhio non vede.... cuore non duole.
Per me é una scelta cinica e nella sostanza disumana.

O sei in grado di sviluppare delle serie politiche di controllo dei flussi migratori oppure, finché non riesci a farlo, ti fai carico di questi flussi.
Tu citi l’Europa....ma l’Europa ha anche i suoi cavoli da pelare.... io spesso sono in Germania, sai quanti profughi Siriani hanno avuto negli ultimi 5 anni? I flussi non sono solo dall’Africa, anzi, per lo piú sono dalla frontiera est.
Poi molti di quelli che arrivano da noi non si vogliono fermare da noi, sono solo in transito, il nostro é piú che altro un problema economico, di costi di accoglienza, ma di quello si puó discutere in europa, ma il fatto é che non lo si vuole discutere, perché chiedere soldi per i campi, significa poi accettare di accoglierli (e per gli accordi di Dublino identificarli) e questo politicamente non é accettabile.

Piuttosto si lotti strenuamente per modificare tali accordi, accordi che stabiliscono che un immigrato é responsabilitá di chi lo identifica, politica troppo comoda per chi é lontano dai confini. In quel caso la protesta potrebbe risiedere, posizione dura per posizione dura, nel rifiutare di identificarli, piuttosto che chiudere i porti.

Ultima cosa sul “non possiamo svuotare il continente”, ti assicuro che loro di intraprendere questo viaggio non hanno nessun desiderio, se avessero una reale alternativa non partirebbero. Lasciando perdere il discorso “aiutiamoli a casa loro” classica bufala elettorale della lega, questo argomento funge da filtro naturale ai flussi, solo chi é disperato, coraggioso ed estremamente determinato prova a venire qui. Non un’intero continente, ma qualche milione di persone, forse qualche decina, che distribuite in un continente di 500 milioni di anime fanno il 4-5% in piú dellampopolazione attuale. In un continente che per problemi di natalitá per garantire produzione e sostentamento delle popolazioni non attive ha bisogno di questi flussi per equilibrare la riduzione delle nascite.

La questione a questo punto diventa razziale (sono neri, sono magari mussulmani) e di ordine pubblico (non hanno radici e quindi sono sempre in strada generando allarme sociale). La prima si cura con l’educazione che deve andare oltre la minc...ta del “ci faranno morire musulmani!”, la seconda si cura con politiche di integrazione e sicurezza volte a voler veramente integrare nella nostra societá questa nuova (e per certi versi preziosa) popolazione attiva.

Un saluto


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (30 Giugno 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> (leggendo il rimando della risposta al post precedente ...)
> 
> E niente, non si capisce che questo sistema di trasbordo via mare sta andando a gonfiare le tasche dei signori della guerra, direttamente nei paesi di provenienza di questi disperati. Che sono in combutta con gli stessi personaggi che siedono in qualche poltrona eccellente nei vari paesi europei. Il tutto per ovvie questioni geopolitiche.
> 
> ...



Ma lascia perdere a questa gente piace parlare in questo modo così la mattina quando si guardano allo specchio hanno la coscienza pulita. O peggio perché questo sistema gli fa comodo. 

Mi viene il voltastomaco.


----------



## vota DC (30 Giugno 2019)

Due aggiunte
1 Carola ha chiesto scusa. La storia del giusto disobbedire è venuta fuori solo dai politicanti a bordo con lei. E poi ci si stupisce che qui c'è meno senso civico.
2 Il divario culturale dei migranti è un problema sopravvalutato. Loro provengono da paesi che diventano sempre più simili al nostro ma non lo accettano. Basta pensare ai palestinesi rifugiati in Libano; erano anime irrequiete che hanno trasformato il Libano dalla Svizzera mediorientale a un paese in guerra civile perenne. Più c'è affinità culturale e più danni possono fare.
In Turchia dove hanno trovato qualche anticorpo stanno cercando di libanizzare Istanbul.


----------



## Mille e una notte (30 Giugno 2019)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> vivi in un paese con 150 miliardi di evasione fiscale, mafie che controllano metà italia, ladroni di ogni tipo al governo (Lega inclusa coninvolta in ogni inciucio e ruberia esatammente come gli altri partiti), picchi del 40% di case abusive in certe aree d' Italia ma pariti cielo se dopo 12 giorni di teatrino mediatico questa Carola forza un blocco: addirittura atto di guerra, galera, ergastolo...mezza italia con la bava alla bocca per una nave di africani. Guerra tra poracci data in pasto al popolino


E' così.
E' corretto sottolineare l'ovvio: episodi di entità infinitamente inferiore suscitano emozioni (rabbia in particolare, veleno) notevolmente maggiori che un'organizzazione criminale di italiani che, da decenni, devasta il territorio italico sotto ogni punto di vista.

Aggiungo che la quantità e la qualità degli insulti e il livore contro la tizia è direttamente proporzionale alla frustrazione personale (magari anche di tutta una vita).

Gente che dal porto urla "la dovete ammanettareeeeee".
Gente che rutta frasi tipo "a morte" "merita di essere torturata" "un bel colpo di pistola e via".

Salvini li sta radunando tutti.

Perché non limitarsi a commentare le cose come stanno? Perché è gente frustrata e negativa. Niente di buono per sé e gli altri. 
Incapacità di vivere senza un nemico contro cui digrignare i denti.
Altro che società del futuro, lol. Siamo dei pecorari, infantili, deboli e insicuri, che basta il primo pecoraro (Salvino) a smuovere le pance di mezza Italia. Chiaramente un giorno verremo sostituiti dai quei robot di cinesi, disumani, abituati a vivere per l'efficienza e la produttività. Studiano/lavorano fino a 13 ore al giorno. Fine dell'uomo propriamente detto.


----------



## rot-schwarz (30 Giugno 2019)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> E' così.
> E' corretto sottolineare l'ovvio: episodi di entità infinitamente inferiore suscitano emozioni (rabbia in particolare, veleno) notevolmente maggiori che un'organizzazione criminale di italiani che, da decenni, devasta il territorio italico sotto ogni punto di vista.
> 
> Aggiungo che la quantità e la qualità degli insulti e il livore contro la tizia è direttamente proporzionale alla frustrazione personale (magari anche di tutta una vita).
> ...



insulti augurare la morte o stupro a qualcuno non e' da persona civile. Il Punto qui e' che questa gente scappa per motivi economici sono clandestini non hanno diritto di etrare illegalmente.

Incapacità di vivere senza un nemico >>>>> ma di che cosa parli, io posso parlae per conto mio, non ho mai votato lega non ho mai votato l'afd in Germania e mi trovo benissimo sia economicamene che con la salute. e non penso con la pancia ma con il cervello. La gente e' stufata di essere governata contro di loro, anche qu in germania, la gente i candestini non li vuole ( il 70 %)in citta' di sera non puoi piu' passegiare con la propia ragazza perche' questi clandestini non hanno cultura, usi che noi conosciamo, deliquenza triplicata.
Io non li voglio piu' vedere ho cambiato persino abitudine dove faccio la spesa perche' non si puo' piu', abbiamo dovuto cambiare scuola per i nostri filgli perche' pieni di arabi che non parlano una parola di tedesco, e questo e' cambiato in 4 anni, una classe con 2 nati fuori germania dopo 4 anni 20 su 25 nati fuori, basta basta, la scuola e' diventata una discarica, adesso i nostri filgio devon fare 11 km di bus ogni giorno andata e ritorno. e questi di sinistra parlano di porte aperte e mandano i loro figli nelle scuole private.
la nave della sea watch deve essere sequestrata e affondata


----------



## Darren Marshall (30 Giugno 2019)

Ciora ha scritto:


> Atto terroristico
> Chi indossa la divisa si dimostra sempre un po' più laido dei propri mandanti.



Ma vergognati.  [MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION] banniamo questa gente che insulta le forze dell'ordine senza alcun motivo?


----------



## Wildbone (30 Giugno 2019)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ma vergognati.
> [MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION] banniamo questa gente che insulta le forze dell'ordine senza alcun motivo?



Pensa, c'è chi percula le forze dell'ordine, e chi vorrebbe cannoneggiare una nave con oltre 50 persone a bordo.


----------



## Darren Marshall (30 Giugno 2019)

Wildbone ha scritto:


> Pensa, c'è chi percula le forze dell'ordine, e chi vorrebbe cannoneggiare una nave con oltre 50 persone a bordo.



Evidentemente la gente ha perso ogni contatto col mondo reale.


----------



## juventino (30 Giugno 2019)

Questa storia si poteva e doveva risolvere nel 2011, quando il governo italiano dell’epoca, nella persona di Frattini, presentò una proposta e un piano credibile per gestire accoglienza e crisi nei paesi di partenza. Inutile dire che non se lo filò nessuno perché per i media e il PD in quel periodo la priorità era far cadere l’ultimo governo di Silvio.
Nessuno sta affrontando in maniera seria e sistemica la crisi dei profughi del Mediterraneo.
Non lo sta facendo Salvini, che sfrutta la cosa per motivi elettorali, non propone alcuna soluzione sistemica concreta e sopratutto ignora (o fa finta) che nei prossimi anni questa cosa peggiorerà ulteriormente a causa del global warming.
Non lo stanno facendo le ONG, che si salvano vite in mare, ma che non propongono NULLA per superare una situazione di emergenza, che NON può essere la normalità e che espone migliaia di persone a enormi pericoli nonostante il loro operato.
Non lo stanno facendo l’UE ed altri paesi europei che se ne sbattono completamente.
Non lo sta facendo l’opposizione, che ha la colpa e l’aggravante di aver gestito male il fenomeno durante il proprio governo, generando di fatto il Salvini cattivo su cui tanti si scagliano (tanto nessuno dei lobotomizzati che sono rimasti a votarli poi si ricorda che le partenze le avevano ridotte anche loro prendendo accordi con le tribù locali libiche, accusate proprio da loro, di torture e soprusi sui migranti).

La questione dei profughi in Mediterraneo è sfruttata da tutti per motivi diversi dal trovare una conclusione. Non c’è altro da aggiungere.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (30 Giugno 2019)

rot-schwarz ha scritto:


> insulti augurare la morte o stupro a qualcuno non e' da persona civile. Il Punto qui e' che questa gente scappa per motivi economici sono clandestini non hanno diritto di etrare illegalmente.
> 
> Incapacità di vivere senza un nemico >>>>> ma di che cosa parli, io posso parlae per conto mio, non ho mai votato lega non ho mai votato l'afd in Germania e mi trovo benissimo sia economicamene che con la salute. e non penso con la pancia ma con il cervello. La gente e' stufata di essere governata contro di loro, anche qu in germania, la gente i candestini non li vuole ( il 70 %)in citta' di sera non puoi piu' passegiare con la propia ragazza perche' questi clandestini non hanno cultura, usi che noi conosciamo, deliquenza triplicata.
> Io non li voglio piu' vedere ho cambiato persino abitudine dove faccio la spesa perche' non si puo' piu', abbiamo dovuto cambiare scuola per i nostri filgli perche' pieni di arabi che non parlano una parola di tedesco, e questo e' cambiato in 4 anni, una classe con 2 nati fuori germania dopo 4 anni 20 su 25 nati fuori, basta basta, la scuola e' diventata una discarica, adesso i nostri filgio devon fare 11 km di bus ogni giorno andata e ritorno. e questi di sinistra parlano di porte aperte e mandano i loro figli nelle scuole private.
> la nave della sea watch deve essere sequestrata e affondata



Da abitante della zona Mainz/Wiesbaden vicino a Francoforte posso solo concordare.
Ormai se vado in stazione sento piu arabo che tedesco (ma nettamente di piu), ci sono zone dove gia prima era pieno di turchi ecc, ma che adesso proprio non c'entrano piu niente con la Germania.

Il rischio di stupri, rapine ecc é aumentato terribilmente, la mia ragazza se trova amiche ormai la prendo sempre in macchina o lei va in macchina, perche i treni sono pieni di gentaglia.

Proprio a Wiesbaden dove lavora im "rifugiato" del Irak nel poco tempo in Germania ha stuprato 2 bambine e ucciso una. Quando la policia ha iniziato a investigare, lui e la sua famiglia (7 persone!), sono scappata a Düsseldorf e hanno preso voli per Istanbul e altri voli da Istanbul in Irak per fuggire dalla giustizia tedesca sono tornati nel paese dal quale sono venuti in Germania da rifugiati. Serve proprio commentare quanto sia assurdo? La Polizia tedesca é andata a prenderlo in Irak e riportalo in Germania per processarlo. 
La sua risposta sulla vicenda della ragazza stuprata e uccisa? "Ho solo ucciso una donna" ed é convinto che in Germania puo fare cio che vuole, non deve lavorare e il stato li da comunque soldi per alimentarlo. Si sente capo.

Questo é un esempio, ma ormai ci sono tanti, troppi, casi di questo tipo in Germania.

Il vero prezzo della politica di Merkel ci sara pagare nei prossimi 30 anni, quando tutta questa gente non si integra e crea zone arabe, come gia successo con clan libanesi e turchi in Germania. Un disastro totale.

Ho la fortuna di stare bene economicamente e vivere in una zona di citta dove affitto e troppo alto per loro, ma la situazione generale é molto preoccupante.


----------



## sunburn (30 Giugno 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Poi, come già detto, va pure bene forzare i blocchi navali. Ok, togliamo i blocchi. Poi però prendete, TUTTI QUANTI, e andate a tirare giù i muri di blocco a Gibilterra, per cortesia, perché io da idiota non ci voglio passare.


Ma guarda che quel "blocco" lo possiamo forzare tu e io con un pedalò... Secondo i dati dell'UNHCR, nel 2019 in Spagna sono sbarcate 12500 persone, in Grecia 17500, in Italia 2500.
Direi che siamo di fronte a un classico esempio di utilizzo di un'arma di distr*A*zione di massa.


----------



## Freddiedevil (30 Giugno 2019)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Ma lascia perdere a questa gente piace parlare in questo modo così la mattina quando si guardano allo specchio hanno la coscienza pulita. O peggio perché questo sistema gli fa comodo.
> 
> Mi viene il voltastomaco.



Stavo denunciando appunto il fatto che viene creata ed esacerbata questa questione ad hoc, proprio perchè fa comodo, ma non a me. A me cosa cambia di 42 migranti in più o in meno? La coscienza l'avrò sempre pulita.
Fa comodo a chi ne trae mangime per nutrire i suoi consensi, destra e sinistra, per un motivo e il suo opposto. A me non fa comodo per nulla.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (30 Giugno 2019)

In Germania sta uscendo un putiferio mediatico pro Carola:

Praticamente tutti giornali parlano solo di lei che salva i migranti e nessun accenno al 'attacco' alla GDF. Solamente i giornali piu di destra parlano anche di quello che é accaduto quando ha deciso di entrare a Lampedusa. 
Questo non é giornalismo.

Diversi politici (tra cui il ministro del estero della Germania) hanno pubblicamente richiesto al Italia di liberarla e rispettare il dovere di salvare le vite. Una cosa indegna per un ministro del estero a mio avviso.

Due personaggi televisivi hanno iniziato un azione di crowdfunding per i possibili costi per avvocati (ecc) di Carola Rackete e hanno gia raggiunto donazioni di 250.000 €.

Una follia infinita.


----------



## gabri65 (30 Giugno 2019)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Ma guarda che quel "blocco" lo possiamo forzare tu e io con un pedalò... Secondo i dati dell'UNHCR, nel 2019 in Spagna sono sbarcate 12500 persone, in Grecia 17500, in Italia 2500.
> Direi che siamo di fronte a un classico esempio di utilizzo di un'arma di distr*A*zione di massa.



Certo che lo forziamo, siamo su un pedalò, mica su un gommone stracarico di persone. Lo possiamo forzare a nuoto, eventualmente.

Bon, comunque mi ritiro dalla discussione, ho anche postato troppe volte e non voglio che i miei interventi passino per una crociata.

Dico soltanto una cosa: io vorrei aiutare VERAMENTE questa gente, ma in modo serio. Non credo che il modo serio sia continuare a far sì che il loro paese sia una polveriera, e poi costringerli ad andarsene perché c'è un canotto che li aspetta al largo della costa, dopodiché tentano la fortuna con una ONG dove ci sono personaggi che sembrano usciti da un centro sociale, con tutto il rispetto. La cosa strana è questa gente apparentemente si fa migliaia di km in pieno deserto tranquillamente.

Non si può non pensare male.

Mi dispiace, ma chi pensa che per fermare un copiosa emorragia è suffciente raccogliere il sangue piuttosto che tamponare la ferita, è destinato a soccombere.

Buona domenica a tutti, anche a te amico sunburn.


----------



## Ciora (30 Giugno 2019)

Non c'è alcuna correlazione tra presenza in mare delle ONG il cui unico scopo è salvare vite e il numero di partenze. E' una corrispondenza smentita e strasmentita da qualsiasi esperto di geopolitica o istituto di ricerca sulle migrazioni con dati a prova di giri di parole. In alcuni periodi, per motivi fortuiti, sono partite persino più persone rispetto a quando le ONG si trovavano a pattugliare il mare con una grave colpa: quella di salvare esseri umani allo stremo.

Ci si accapiglia per quaranta disperati che vagano come anime disperate dopo, in molti casi, aver attraversato il deserto, aver rischiato di morire disidratate, essere state rinchiuse in lager, torturate e avendo i corpi marchiati da violenze fisiche e le anime da soprusi di ogni tipo. 
I migranti arrivano da paesi in guerra o con conflitti a bassa intensità, il resto scappa dalla miseria o da posti infernali senza alcun tipo di libertà o diritto. Lontani dagli occhi, lontani dal cuore.
Chi fugge è spinto da questi motivi, non certo per la possibilità di essere salvato dalle ONG; e per loro è una pistola puntata alla tempia. Chi ha provato a parlare di complicità con gli scafisti è stato smentito tra inchieste archiviate e tra l'assoluta assenza di una sola singola prova.

Le crisi globali e l'impoverimento delle masse sono causa delle stesse persone a guardia di tale sistema perverso e che vanno in giro a insegnare come debba andare il mondo dal basso dei loro luoghi comuni e delle loro scarse letture e comprensione del mondo. Chi pensa di fermare i fenomeni migratori straparla come chi pensa di poter fermare il consumo di droga attraverso la repressione: è come arginare un fiume in piena con dei sacchi di sabbia.
Invece di vaneggiare parlando di dichiarazioni di guerra per aver scalfito la barchetta di quattro sfigati in divisa, sarebbe più utile utilizzare quelle energie per spingere per la tassazione o il sequestro dei grandi colossi hi-tech che fatturano miliardi e mettono alla fame le persone costrette a lavorare come muli per un panino alla sera, pensare al colonialismo economico, all'estrazione dissennata di minerali, petrolio e gas ad opera di suddette multinazionali, pensare alla ridistribuzione della ricchezza, ad un reddito di base universale, alla garanzia della casa per tutti, alla sanità, all'educazione, pensare a scagliarsi contro chi in nome del petrolio e delle trivelle, continua a negare la drammatica realtà del cambiamento climatico e a non fare nulla. Il problema è che questo passaggio implica il mettersi in gioco, agire in prima persona e smettere di delegare: molto più comodo sostenere i propri sovrani in una sorta di sindrome di stoccolma perenne.
Ci sono i soldi, la comprensione medica, il know-how scientifico, l'amore e la comunità per produrre una sorta di paradiso terrestre e invece ci si fa fregare dalle panzane dei lacchè dei padroni, anestetizzati dall'ennesimo comizio di cialtroni che raccontano che l'uomo nero sta arrivando a togliere il lavoro e a fregarci la moglie, cosicchè non cambi niente mentre continuano a spartirsi potere, privilegi e denari.



gabri65 ha scritto:


> *dopodiché tentano la fortuna con una ONG dove ci sono personaggi che sembrano usciti da un centro sociale, con tutto il rispetto*. .



Ho un dubbio, in realtà è più di un dubbio. Tanti giri di parole, ma alla fine, come scritto da qualcuno, si torna sempre qui: la questione è bellamente razziale; in questo caso, dalle tue parole, tradisci un certo pregiudizio per il diverso, per quello che non si capisce, per quello con cui non siamo mai venuti in contatto. Ci siamo _noi_ con le nostre abitudini, e poi gli _altri_- strana gente con quei dread in testa - che sia mai possano alterare i nostri standard.


----------



## rot-schwarz (30 Giugno 2019)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> In Germania sta uscendo un putiferio mediatico pro Carola:
> 
> Praticamente tutti giornali parlano solo di lei che salva i migranti e nessun accenno al 'attacco' alla GDF. Solamente i giornali piu di destra parlano anche di quello che é accaduto quando ha deciso di entrare a Lampedusa.
> Questo non é giornalismo.
> ...



si e' vero Böhnemann sullo spiegel fa propaganda una schifezza, ma in Italia non e' diverso leggi la repubblica e il corriere della sera.. una cosa vergognosa, e la repubblica scrive applausi e insulti il 90 % erano insulti (insulti stupidi) io avrei contestato senza insultare, ma questa la dice lunga l'obbietivita della stampa. Io non vado a votare piu' non mi sento rappresentato dai pilitici odierni, i radicali di destra li lascio stare dove sono..mi fa tutto schifo..la sinistra si dovrebbe preoccupare degli operai coma ha fatto una volta e non di pro-immigrati e gaypride..non si capisce piu' niente e per questo vado in vacanza dove non c'e piu' nessuno vado nelle dolomiti bellunessi a 2000 metri dove questi pseudo salvamondo non li trovo, pro-immigrati e mandano i loro figli nelle scuole private, pro clima e guidano degli super-suv o vanno alle maldive 2 x all'anno, mangiano frutte tropicali che vengano trasportate via aereo.


----------



## Clarenzio (30 Giugno 2019)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Due aggiunte
> 1 Carola ha chiesto scusa. La storia del giusto disobbedire è venuta fuori solo dai politicanti a bordo con lei. E poi ci si stupisce che qui c'è meno senso civico.
> 2 Il divario culturale dei migranti è un problema sopravvalutato. Loro provengono da paesi che diventano sempre più simili al nostro ma non lo accettano. Basta pensare ai palestinesi rifugiati in Libano; erano anime irrequiete che hanno trasformato il Libano dalla Svizzera mediorientale a un paese in guerra civile perenne. Più c'è affinità culturale e più danni possono fare.
> In Turchia dove hanno trovato qualche anticorpo stanno cercando di libanizzare Istanbul.



Apprezzo i tuoi sforzi, ma per me sprechi fiato.
In questa discussione c'è chi crede ancora che i migranti arrivino da Paesi in guerra o che il mostro Salvini debba risolvere da solo i problemi geopolitici in un'area complessa e ricca di risorse (chiedere a Sarkozy e Clinton) come quella sahariana o chi addirittura, in maniera sicuramente provocatoria ed aggiungerei fastidiosamente stupida, sminuisce lo speronamento dell'eroina, facendolo passare come una tamarrata tra automobilisti ignoranti.

Tu porti argomentazioni, altri rispondono con frasi da tifosi.


----------



## vota DC (30 Giugno 2019)

Ciora ha scritto:


> Non c'è alcuna correlazione tra presenza in mare delle ONG il cui unico scopo è salvare vite e il numero di partenze. E' una corrispondenza smentita e strasmentita da qualsiasi esperto di geopolitica o istituto di ricerca sulle migrazioni con dati a prova di giri di parole. In alcuni periodi, per motivi fortuiti, sono partite persino più persone rispetto a quando le ONG si trovavano a pattugliare il mare con una grave colpa: quella di salvare esseri umani allo stremo.
> 
> Ci si accapiglia per quaranta disperati che vagano come anime disperate dopo, in molti casi, aver attraversato il deserto, aver rischiato di morire disidratate, essere state rinchiuse in lager, torturate e avendo i corpi marchiati da violenze fisiche e le anime da soprusi di ogni tipo.
> I migranti arrivano da paesi in guerra o con conflitti a bassa intensità, il resto scappa dalla miseria o da posti infernali senza alcun tipo di libertà o diritto. Lontani dagli occhi, lontani dal cuore.
> ...



Non ci sono solo asili politici, ci sono anche permessi umanitari il che significa che se nessuno ti perseguita ma nella tua zona c'è una alluvione o una carestia puoi entrare legalmente.
Quasi tutti non hanno né l'uno né l'altro. È colpa della miseria generalizzata? I nostri vecchietti vanno nei loro paesi con la pensione di 500 euro al mese a fare i pascià. Questi sganciano diecimila che è un patrimonio immenso perché sono nei guai con la giustizia ma lo sono per motivi non validi a considerarli degni dell'asilo politico: criminali.
Criminali sono pure quelli che li aiutano ad attraversare il deserto e visto come partono fanno pure un lavoro migliore delle tanto blasonate ong: traversata del deserto e ti arrivano con superbicipiti e persino gente diabetica mentre le ONG tanta scena per un breve tratto di mare.


----------



## gabri65 (30 Giugno 2019)

Ciora ha scritto:


> Non c'è alcuna correlazione tra presenza in mare delle ONG il cui unico scopo è salvare vite e il numero di partenze. E' una corrispondenza smentita e strasmentita da qualsiasi esperto di geopolitica o istituto di ricerca sulle migrazioni con dati a prova di giri di parole. In alcuni periodi, per motivi fortuiti, sono partite persino più persone rispetto a quando le ONG si trovavano a pattugliare il mare con una grave colpa: quella di salvare esseri umani allo stremo.
> 
> Ci si accapiglia per quaranta disperati che vagano come anime disperate dopo, in molti casi, aver attraversato il deserto, aver rischiato di morire disidratate, essere state rinchiuse in lager, torturate e avendo i corpi marchiati da violenze fisiche e le anime da soprusi di ogni tipo.
> I migranti arrivano da paesi in guerra o con conflitti a bassa intensità, il resto scappa dalla miseria o da posti infernali senza alcun tipo di libertà o diritto. Lontani dagli occhi, lontani dal cuore.
> ...



Ho già detto che volevo evitare di intervenire nuovamente, perciò cortesemente non quotatemi più su quest'argomento.

Il mio "standard" è quello di fare le cose fatte bene, con persone capaci, umane e corrette, con lo scopo se possibile di vivere tutti in pace e in armonia. La tizia con i dread in testa mi sembra lontana da questi standard, e non per i dread in testa, ma per manifesta incapacità, visto che è stata a pesticciare per oltre 10 giorni al largo delle coste senza sapere cosa fare, e poi eseguire una azione che mi sembra al meglio originale. Poi ognuno la pensa come gli pare, non sono certo io il depositario della saggezza e non voglio di certo convincere chicchessia.


----------



## juventino (30 Giugno 2019)

Ciora ha scritto:


> Non c'è alcuna correlazione tra presenza in mare delle ONG il cui unico scopo è salvare vite e il numero di partenze. E' una corrispondenza smentita e strasmentita da qualsiasi esperto di geopolitica o istituto di ricerca sulle migrazioni con dati a prova di giri di parole. In alcuni periodi, per motivi fortuiti, sono partite persino più persone rispetto a quando le ONG si trovavano a pattugliare il mare con una grave colpa: quella di salvare esseri umani allo stremo.
> 
> Ci si accapiglia per quaranta disperati che vagano come anime disperate dopo, in molti casi, aver attraversato il deserto, aver rischiato di morire disidratate, essere state rinchiuse in lager, torturate e avendo i corpi marchiati da violenze fisiche e le anime da soprusi di ogni tipo.
> I migranti arrivano da paesi in guerra o con conflitti a bassa intensità, il resto scappa dalla miseria o da posti infernali senza alcun tipo di libertà o diritto. Lontani dagli occhi, lontani dal cuore.
> ...



Una sola domanda: secondo te le ONG e le forze politiche che hanno preso a cuore questa vicenda stanno agendo seriamente per trovare una soluzione?


----------



## Darren Marshall (30 Giugno 2019)

Ciora ha scritto:


> Non c'è alcuna correlazione tra presenza in mare delle ONG il cui unico scopo è salvare vite e il numero di partenze. E' una corrispondenza smentita e strasmentita da qualsiasi esperto di geopolitica o istituto di ricerca sulle migrazioni con dati a prova di giri di parole. In alcuni periodi, per motivi fortuiti, sono partite persino più persone rispetto a quando le ONG si trovavano a pattugliare il mare con una grave colpa: quella di salvare esseri umani allo stremo.
> 
> Ci si accapiglia per quaranta disperati che vagano come anime disperate dopo, in molti casi, aver attraversato il deserto, aver rischiato di morire disidratate, essere state rinchiuse in lager, torturate e avendo i corpi marchiati da violenze fisiche e le anime da soprusi di ogni tipo.
> I migranti arrivano da paesi in guerra o con conflitti a bassa intensità, il resto scappa dalla miseria o da posti infernali senza alcun tipo di libertà o diritto. Lontani dagli occhi, lontani dal cuore.
> ...



Mi raccomando se avrai mai bisogno non chiamare "i quattro sfigati in divisa" come li hai chiamati tu.
Mi immagino quante parole al vento tu spenda ogni giorno, poi la vita reale ovviamente è un'altra, purtroppo è difficile da capire per chi come te è un adolescente pronto a "combattere il sistema", almeno spero tu sia adolescente altrimenti la cosa diventa ancora più grave.

Comunque dormi sonni tranquilli, quando avrai bisogno i quattro sfigati in divisa ci saranno anche per te e per il resto dei VERI fascisti del nostro tempo.


----------



## 7vinte (30 Giugno 2019)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Mi raccomando se avrai mai bisogno non chiamare "i quattro sfigati in divisa" come li hai chiamati tu.
> Mi immagino quante parole al vento tu spenda ogni giorno, poi la vita reale ovviamente è un'altra, purtroppo è difficile da capire per chi come te è un adolescente pronto a "combattere il sistema", almeno spero tu sia adolescente altrimenti la cosa diventa ancora più grave.
> 
> Comunque dormi sonni tranquilli, quando avrai bisogno i quattro sfigati in divisa ci saranno anche per te e per il resto dei VERI fascisti del nostro tempo.



.


----------



## 7vinte (30 Giugno 2019)

Ciora ha scritto:


> Non c'è alcuna correlazione tra presenza in mare delle ONG il cui unico scopo è salvare vite e il numero di partenze. E' una corrispondenza smentita e strasmentita da qualsiasi esperto di geopolitica o istituto di ricerca sulle migrazioni con dati a prova di giri di parole. In alcuni periodi, per motivi fortuiti, sono partite persino più persone rispetto a quando le ONG si trovavano a pattugliare il mare con una grave colpa: quella di salvare esseri umani allo stremo.
> 
> Ci si accapiglia per quaranta disperati che vagano come anime disperate dopo, in molti casi, aver attraversato il deserto, aver rischiato di morire disidratate, essere state rinchiuse in lager, torturate e avendo i corpi marchiati da violenze fisiche e le anime da soprusi di ogni tipo.
> I migranti arrivano da paesi in guerra o con conflitti a bassa intensità, il resto scappa dalla miseria o da posti infernali senza alcun tipo di libertà o diritto. Lontani dagli occhi, lontani dal cuore.
> ...



Che tristezza.... quattro sfigati in divisa? Quei quattro sfigati sono la gente che rischia (e spesso perde) la vita per il rispetto della legalità, della legge, per la sicurezza delle brave persone. Anche per te. Per caso, dopo i terremoti, vai tu a rischiare la vita scavando tra le macerie? No, sono quei quattro sfigati in divisa, mentre tu sei comodo sul divano, a sparare ****ate sul forum. Se un giorno ne avrai bisgono, non chiamarli. Se un giorno ti crollasse la casa addosso, rifiutati di farti salvare dai "quattro sfigati in divisa".


----------



## sunburn (1 Luglio 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Certo che lo forziamo, siamo su un pedalò, mica su un gommone stracarico di persone. Lo possiamo forzare a nuoto, eventualmente.
> 
> Bon, comunque mi ritiro dalla discussione, ho anche postato troppe volte e non voglio che i miei interventi passino per una crociata.
> 
> ...


Il problema di creare le condizioni affinché le persone possano scegliere realmente dove vivere non è incompatibile con il problema della gestione e regolamentazione dei flussi migratori. Sono problemi che vanno affrontati in parallelo. In questo momento non si sta affrontando seriamente né il primo né il secondo problema.
Individuare correttamente un problema è il primo passo neccessario per poi pensare di risolverlo. Se una persona ha dolore al petto e formicolio al braccio e va al pronto soccorso lamentandosi solamente di una perdita di sangue da un brufolo, quella persona è spacciata.


----------



## smallball (1 Luglio 2019)

Ciora ha scritto:


> Non c'è alcuna correlazione tra presenza in mare delle ONG il cui unico scopo è salvare vite e il numero di partenze. E' una corrispondenza smentita e strasmentita da qualsiasi esperto di geopolitica o istituto di ricerca sulle migrazioni con dati a prova di giri di parole. In alcuni periodi, per motivi fortuiti, sono partite persino più persone rispetto a quando le ONG si trovavano a pattugliare il mare con una grave colpa: quella di salvare esseri umani allo stremo.
> 
> Ci si accapiglia per quaranta disperati che vagano come anime disperate dopo, in molti casi, aver attraversato il deserto, aver rischiato di morire disidratate, essere state rinchiuse in lager, torturate e avendo i corpi marchiati da violenze fisiche e le anime da soprusi di ogni tipo.
> I migranti arrivano da paesi in guerra o con conflitti a bassa intensità, il resto scappa dalla miseria o da posti infernali senza alcun tipo di libertà o diritto. Lontani dagli occhi, lontani dal cuore.
> ...



trovo assurdo e sgradevole mancare di rispetto alle forze dell'ordine chiamandole in quel modo...


----------



## Milanforever26 (1 Luglio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come annunciato dal Ministro dell'Interno Matteo Salvini, la Sea Watch 3 è stata sequestrata e la "Capitana" Carola Rackete arrestata.



In sostanza ha forzato un posto di blocco, e ha quasi affondato una motovedetta dei finanzieri..

è come se io domani ad un alt della polizia tirassi dritto tentando di investire gli ufficiali


----------



## Milo (1 Luglio 2019)

Non parlo di questo forum, ma in Italia ci sono tanti moralisti che sono leoni da tastiera e criticano tutto e tutti, ma non alzano manco un dito dalla poltrona.

Per me hanno torto già in partenza, non credo proprio che qualcuno metta leggi o divieti per razzismo o altri motivi denigratori, evidentemente gli altri “colleghi” ci prendono per scemi e noi siamo strapieni di immigrati perché siamo gli unici fessi ad aiutarli.

Ma continuiamo a criticare il governo italiano, gli altri lasciamoli stare e continuiamo ad affossarci di problemi.


----------



## vota DC (1 Luglio 2019)

smallball ha scritto:


> trovo assurdo e sgradevole mancare di rispetto alle forze dell'ordine chiamandole in quel modo...


La cosa più assurda è che quelle critiche vengono sempre da quelli che frignano su far west e pericolosità di chi si difende.

Tornando in topic dopo il pistolotto dei tedeschi su quanto è buona Carola abbiamo Conte che ha tirato fuori la Thyssen. Ovviamente per gli ipocriti tedeschi gli stragisti della Thyssen sono meglio della loro "eroica" capitana, con il cavolo che barattano assoluzione Carola con condanna di quegli imprenditori sadici e incapaci.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (1 Luglio 2019)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Sono solo dichiarazioni di facciata. Quando ho saputo che toccherà a sto qui giudicare sta pagliaccia, ho già capito come andrà a finire



Devo recuperare questo post del buon [MENTION=340]Stanis La Rochelle[/MENTION], visto che lo avevo quotato dicendo che questa volta Patronaggio sarebbe stato severo..

Ebbene, da quel che si legge oggi Patronaggio chiederà solo il divieto di dimora a Lampedusa  Chiedo perdono per avere sottovalutato come sempre la nostra Banana's Republic.


----------



## Lineker10 (1 Luglio 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> In sostanza ha forzato un posto di blocco, e ha quasi affondato una motovedetta dei finanzieri..
> 
> è come se io domani ad un alt della polizia tirassi dritto tentando di investire gli ufficiali



Paragone un po' forzato. E' come se tu forzassi un posto di blocco a bordo di un'ambulanza con dei clandestini a bordo.


----------



## Gekyn (1 Luglio 2019)

A prescindere dal gesto criminale con scopi politici della capitana, sarebbe interessante sapere la percentuale di immigrati che arrivano dai paesi in guerra nei vari stati europei, ciò non toglie che la capitana venga giudicata per quello che ha fatto e soprattutto che la Seawatch venga sequestrata a lungo termine.


----------



## Lineker10 (1 Luglio 2019)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> A prescindere dal gesto criminale con scopi politici della capitana, sarebbe interessante sapere la percentuale di immigrati che arrivano dai paesi in guerra nei vari stati europei, ciò non toglie che la capitana venga giudicata per quello che ha fatto e soprattutto che la Seawatch venga sequestrata a lungo termine.



Ci sono statistiche ufficiali, le trovi facilmente su tante fonti.

Nel 2018 in Italia sono sbarcati 23 mila migranti su 120 mila totali.


----------



## kekkopot (1 Luglio 2019)

vota DC ha scritto:


> La cosa più assurda è che quelle critiche vengono sempre da quelli che frignano su far west e pericolosità di chi si difende.
> 
> Tornando in topic dopo il pistolotto dei tedeschi su quanto è buona Carola abbiamo Conte che ha tirato fuori la Thyssen. Ovviamente per gli ipocriti tedeschi gli stragisti della Thyssen sono meglio della loro "eroica" capitana, con il cavolo che barattano assoluzione Carola con condanna di quegli imprenditori sadici e incapaci.


Il primo intervento che mi è piaciuto di Conte. E i tedeschi zitti.


----------



## Mille e una notte (1 Luglio 2019)

*Il governatore leghista del Friuli Venezia Giulia vuole un muro anti-migranti di 243 chilometri al confine*



Wildbone ha scritto:


> Pensa, c'è chi percula le forze dell'ordine, e chi vorrebbe cannoneggiare una nave con oltre 50 persone a bordo.





Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Evidentemente la gente ha perso ogni contatto col mondo reale.


Tra cannonate e muri ormai mi sento su Age of empires



Ciora ha scritto:


> Non c'è alcuna correlazione tra presenza in mare delle ONG il cui unico scopo è salvare vite e il numero di partenze. E' una corrispondenza smentita e strasmentita da qualsiasi esperto di geopolitica o istituto di ricerca sulle migrazioni con dati a prova di giri di parole. In alcuni periodi, per motivi fortuiti, sono partite persino più persone rispetto a quando le ONG si trovavano a pattugliare il mare con una grave colpa: quella di salvare esseri umani allo stremo.
> 
> Ci si accapiglia per quaranta disperati che vagano come anime disperate dopo, in molti casi, aver attraversato il deserto, aver rischiato di morire disidratate, essere state rinchiuse in lager, torturate e avendo i corpi marchiati da violenze fisiche e le anime da soprusi di ogni tipo.
> I migranti arrivano da paesi in guerra o con conflitti a bassa intensità, il resto scappa dalla miseria o da posti infernali senza alcun tipo di libertà o diritto. Lontani dagli occhi, lontani dal cuore.
> ...


Hai fatto un gran bel discorso. Peccato per quel "sfigati" alle forze dell'ordine (non sono d'accordo!). Infatti nessuno ti quota sul merito del contenuto; tutti ti criticano su quella uscita


----------



## vota DC (2 Luglio 2019)

A dire il vero lo sfigati alle forze dell'ordine è la parte più condivisibile. Se trovi una bomba nell'orto la devi seppellire perché non sanno che pesci pigliare, spesso sistematicamente non fermano o arrestano perché sanno già le reazioni dei giudici, mi ricordo ancora quando furono presi a gavettonate dai figli di papà maturandi.
Sicuramente più realistica e appropriata come analisi di "scappano dalla miseria" riferito a persone che con pacchi di denaro se ne vanno da paesi con crescita del 10% del PIL per andare in paesi in stagnazione economica con costo della vita elevato.


----------



## Ciora (2 Luglio 2019)




----------



## Hellscream (2 Luglio 2019)

Ovviamente la tipa è già stata liberata


----------



## gabri65 (2 Luglio 2019)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Ovviamente la tipa è già stata liberata



Avevi dubbi? Tra un po' sta gente potrà commettere omicidi, poi verranno scarcerati con il "divieto di uccidere la solita persona".

Il vero cancro dell'Itaglia è la giustizia collusa con la politica. Non altro.


----------



## mil77 (2 Luglio 2019)

Ciora ha scritto:


> Non c'è alcuna correlazione tra presenza in mare delle ONG il cui unico scopo è salvare vite e il numero di partenze. E' una corrispondenza smentita e strasmentita da qualsiasi esperto di geopolitica o istituto di ricerca sulle migrazioni con dati a prova di giri di parole. In alcuni periodi, per motivi fortuiti, sono partite persino più persone rispetto a quando le ONG si trovavano a pattugliare il mare con una grave colpa: quella di salvare esseri umani allo stremo.
> 
> Ci si accapiglia per quaranta disperati che vagano come anime disperate dopo, in molti casi, aver attraversato il deserto, aver rischiato di morire disidratate, essere state rinchiuse in lager, torturate e avendo i corpi marchiati da violenze fisiche e le anime da soprusi di ogni tipo.
> I migranti arrivano da paesi in guerra o con conflitti a bassa intensità, il resto scappa dalla miseria o da posti infernali senza alcun tipo di libertà o diritto. Lontani dagli occhi, lontani dal cuore.
> ...



3000 parole, tentando di passare x quello che ha soluzione x salvare il mondo e scrivendo diverse inesattezze, x dire di accettare il diverso da te...salvo poi dimostrare di essere tu il primo a non accettare chi ha idee diverse dalle tue, definendo sfigati gli uomini della pdf, parlando di panzane dei lacchè dei padroni, di comizi di cialtroni e finendo poi per dare del razzista a qualcuno...direi che questo è il modo migliore x far arrivare a prendere il 50% dei voti a Salvini...


----------

